# Can't format pendrive NTFS



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought a 16GB Corsair Voyager for dad. It's default FAT32. When I tried to format, the NTFS option just isn't there 

Now I have an identical pendrive myself, and I had no problem formatting it on my own pc.

I tried even through disk management...

Am I missing out something?

Edit: Ooops nvm... I forgot to optimize it for performance (dang XP... I needn't do that on Vista!)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2009)

start

run "cmd"

when command prompt opens type "diskpart" then type "list disk"

when you see your disk type "select disk x" were "x" is your disks number. when selected type "clean"

if that doesnt work then ill need to think of more stuff but its been along night or if XP use fdisk.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2009)

Sol, I solved the problem 2 minutes before you posted


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> Sol, I solved the problem 2 minutes before you posted



good call lol time for bed.


----------



## REVHEAD (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember reading somewere that thumbdrives operate better as Fat 32, and ship default this way .



> Because of how NTFS works, more writes are done to your drive with NTFS than FAT so you may decrease your UFDs life span.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> I remember reading somewere that thumbdrives operate better as Fat 32, and ship default this way .



but then you have the fat32 limitation of 4GB per file, which can negate the point of buying a larger flash drive in the first place.


----------



## REVHEAD (Aug 26, 2009)

True I suppose if your going to out a file larger than 4gb on the drive, but that wouldnt be very often would it? I mean its not like pple are going to put a movie on there?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2009)

REVHEAD said:


> True I suppose if your going to out a file larger than 4gb on the drive, but that wouldnt be very often would it? I mean its *not like pple are going to put a movie* on there?



Movie.. ISO files...

yeah, thats exactly what i use my 8GB and 16GB flash drives for.
if i wasnt using big files, i'd never have bought a big flash drive.


----------

